# hedgie climbing up the walls



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a new hedgie mom and the very first night my hedgehog was very active-so active he was climbing up the sides of his cage!! When he reached the top, he had trouble turning around and fell. I've read that the ball up as a shock absorber but I'm still worried he is going to get hurt. Once he climbed behind this wheel and I was afraid he would fall and get caught on the back of the wheel. Is there anything I can do to stop this? Like I mentioned he has a wheel for exercise which he has been using a little. Could it just be him exploring his new home?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Put up coroplast plastic sides so he can't climb up. It should be 8" from bottom of the cage. It's extraordinarily dangerous for them to fall.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep an eye on his activity levels, food and water intake, and watch for any signs of bruising and such. Like Christemo said, falls can be very damaging to them, they've actually lost the ability to cushion their falls by rolling up, a wild hedgehog can, ours kind of fall like a sack of potatoes.

Also as Christemo said, 8 inch coroplast at the bottom will prevent him from climbing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As Puffers mentioned, balling up when they fall is another myth that started years ago and continues circulating. It's not true. While some do, most of the time our social hedgehogs just go splat onto their stomachs, sides, back or whatever. 

Also watch for a hibernation attempt over the next week or two as that can be a sign of internal injuries.


----------



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll get the coroplast up right away


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can use cardboard for a temporary fix if you can't find some coroplast today.


----------

